# Well dawgs



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

next year


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Yeah, Fromm will be back.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 7, 2019)

We beat Auburn, again, next year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

But... will Bama be back?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> next year


1980?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

I guess we’ll just settle for being better than Bama, Auburn & the Gators.. Again...


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh , that’s after beating FL
Thanks for the memories ?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

The loss to South Carolina should have been yalls first clue


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 7, 2019)

It was a clue we wouldn’t lose to Auburn


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 7, 2019)

There sure is a lot smack coming from teams we beat.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> 1980?


Iron Bowl.???


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess we’ll just settle for being better than Bama, Auburn & the Gators.. Again...


Not that it is hard to do that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Saban will start petitioning tonight for his and Bamas spot in the playoffs.


----------



## ugajay (Dec 7, 2019)

It must truly suck to have throwback's life. Nothing better to do than this? About a team you don't support? Man....


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Saban will start petitioning tonight for his and Bamas spot in the playoffs.


“Uh think this team deserves to be in, ahight?  We really didn’t lose to Auburn and LSU, aight?  Put us in.”


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

ugajay said:


> It must truly suck to have throwback's life. Nothing better to do than this? About a team you don't support? Man....


 

1980
What’s the plan to celebrate it on its 40 year anniversary next year (no pun intended)


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 7, 2019)

ugajay said:


> It must truly suck to have throwback's life. Nothing better to do than this? About a team you don't support? Man....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Auburns Daddy



^this^


----------



## ugajay (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> 1980
> What’s the plan to celebrate it on its 40 year anniversary next year (no pun intended)


Probably by stomping a mudhole in your team. Works for me.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The loss to South Carolina should have been yalls first clue


It was! 
D improved, O didn’t!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah, Fromm will be back.




Never, ever, ever did I ever think i would say this.  Im ready for Mathis. And its not just because of tonight.  I have thought it for a month.  Fromm has regressed each year. Look at his stats. The main reasion is I just dont need to be beat over the head anymore to see the value of a mobile quarterback.  I did not say a running quarterback, I said  a mobile quarterback. Look at the current top teams ,,,all mobile quarterbacks.  Look at Joe Burrows.  Seems like all the top teams lately have had qbs that can get out of trouble and extend plays.  But dont fret Dawg fans that disagree with me.  You dont have to bash me.  Kirby will never start anyone ahead of Fromm.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess we’ll just settle for being better than Bama, Auburn & the Gators.. Again...


youll be disappointed when rankings come out...

BAMA, with Mac beats this uga team...


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 7, 2019)

Bama fan knows about ranking and disappointment for sure.


----------



## Kowtown (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess we’ll just settle for being better than Bama, Auburn & the Gators.. Again...




Might have been a better game if the Gators played LSU....


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess we’ll just settle for being better than Bama, Auburn & the Gators.. Again...


That’s just sad. Sounds like these teams have your undivided attention lol ?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah, Fromm will be back.



That's a good thing?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess we’ll just settle for being better than Bama...



How do you figure that? Better than Bama when?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 7, 2019)

I wonder if any UGA fans have stepped up and put a for sale sign in Kirby's front yard.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I wonder if any UGA fans have stepped up and put a for sale sign in Kirby's front yard.


Just Coley


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

UGA gets all the way to the SEC Championship but just cannot close the deal. Again.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> UGA gets all the way to the SEC Championship but just cannot close the deal. Again.



But Muh dawgs


----------



## henrydaviss (Dec 7, 2019)

I’m not giving up on Georgia no matter the loss. Kirby will get things turned around, I have to believe that. This is still a very good team but young. And he is a much better coach then Mark Richt ever was. And by watching this Ohio State game, Fields is getting his A!!! handed to him by Wisconsin


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> UGA gets all the way to the SEC Championship but just cannot close the deal. Again.




Bridesmaids.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess we’ll just settle for being better than Bama, Auburn & the Gators.. Again...


But not South Carolina or LSU


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> But not South Carolina or LSU


That’s all I’ve heard from the GA fans in my house - they’re ok as long as Bama was out lol. They don’t even care about winning, and it shows.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> But not South Carolina or LSU


you aint better than BAMA...thats for sure


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> That’s all I’ve heard from the GA fans in my house - they’re ok as long as Bama was out lol. They don’t even care about winning, and it shows.


 Not being suicidal about it and not caring are two different things.  I wish we had won but it just isn’t going to ruin my day.  We had fun throwing shade at the Bammer fans all week because a lot of y’all take yourselves and your national titles waaaaaaay too seriously.  And we knew y’all would be wanting your pound of flesh if we lost.  I think the issue is y’all want us to be tearing our hair and lighting ourselves on fire and we just aren’t and that disappoints some of you.  I dang sure am not.  I care but not that much.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> you aint better than BAMA...thats for sure



NOBody is Paaaaaaaawl.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> NOBody is Paaaaaaaawl.


...just saying...


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not being suicidal about it and not caring are two different things.  I wish we had won but it just isn’t going to ruin my day.  We had fun throwing shade at the Bammer fans all week because a lot of y’all take yourselves and your national titles waaaaaaay too seriously.  And we knew y’all would be wanting your pound of flesh if we lost.  I think the issue is y’all want us to be tearing our hair and lighting ourselves on fire and we just aren’t and that disappoints some of you.  I dang sure am not.  I care but not that much.


Most of us don’t really care at all. We do like to point out the dawg hypocrisy though. Just remember, it was the dawgs that were looking for the Bama fans that sure were quiet after Auburn won ?


----------



## RedHills (Dec 7, 2019)

henrydaviss said:


> And by watching this Ohio State game, Fields is getting his A!!! handed to him by Wisconsin



I think they've woke up!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Most of us don’t really care at all. We do like to point out the dawg hypocrisy though. Just remember, it was the dawgs that were looking for the Bama fans that sure were quiet after Auburn won ?


Man i couldn’t care less.  Fire away.  I promise you it ain’t worrying me.  If it’s funny I’ll laugh.  If it’s just dumb I’ll make fun of you and still laugh.  People are freaking soft.  They get all in their feelings about football and what other people think.  Maybe I have the wrong attitude, I have certainly been accused of it, but I just don’t value yalls opinions that much.?


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man i couldn’t care less.  Fire away.  I promise you it ain’t worrying me.  If it’s funny I’ll laugh.  If it’s just dumb I’ll make fun of you and still laugh.  People are freaking soft.  They get all in their feelings about football and what other people think.  Maybe I have the wrong attitude, I have certainly been accused of it, but I just don’t value yalls opinions that much.?


Lol yea.......sure, don’t back paddle now after a week of trash talking


----------



## Beagles N Boykins (Dec 7, 2019)

40 years. Enough said.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Lol yea.......sure, don’t back paddle now after a week of trash talking



Paaaaaaawl!  Muh rankin Paaaaaawl!  Muh bowl game Paaaaaaaaaawl. Even the teams that beat Bammer ain’t better’n Bammer Paaaaaaaaawl!


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Paaaaaaawl!  Muh rankin Paaaaaawl!  Muh bowl game Paaaaaaaaaawl. Even the teams that beat Bammer ain’t better’n Bammer Paaaaaaaaawl!


You broke your tongue screaming bout them Bama refs didn’t you???? But It’s ok. The stuttering will get better tomorrow ?


----------



## Big7 (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> next year



Again. 

1980 was a very long time ago.

Next year, we helplessly hope.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 7, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Paaaaaaawl!  Muh rankin Paaaaaawl!  Muh bowl game Paaaaaaaaaawl. Even the teams that beat Bammer ain’t better’n Bammer Paaaaaaaaawl!



Thought the forum rules call for a translation if not in Redneck. ??


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2019)

1980,,,,


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> View attachment 994418


? ? ? ?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 8, 2019)

4HAND said:


> UGA gets all the way to the SEC Championship but just cannot close the deal. Again.





Throwback said:


> But Muh dawgs





jiminbogart said:


> Bridesmaids.


Kept all your teams in their place.

And still your Daddy’s!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kept all your teams in their place.
> 
> And still your Daddy’s!



Hey now, you missed the memo. I jumped on the LSU bandwagon way back. Several days ago in fact.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 8, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> you aint better than BAMA...thats for sure



There are no facts to back ^that^ up. Just your opinion. They both have the same record but Dawgs played an extra game to get that loss.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 8, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Hey now, you missed the memo. I jumped on the LSU bandwagon way back. Several days ago in fact.


Sorry.. I forgot..


----------



## poohbear (Dec 8, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> Never, ever, ever did I ever think i would say this.  Im ready for Mathis. And its not just because of tonight.  I have thought it for a month.  Fromm has regressed each year. Look at his stats. The main reasion is I just dont need to be beat over the head anymore to see the value of a mobile quarterback.  I did not say a running quarterback, I said  a mobile quarterback. Look at the current top teams ,,,all mobile quarterbacks.  Look at Joe Burrows.  Seems like all the top teams lately have had qbs that can get out of trouble and extend plays.  But dont fret Dawg fans that disagree with me.  You dont have to bash me.  Kirby will never start anyone ahead of Fromm.


I agree with you 100% Fromm is not the guy he has only looked good in the past by the elite talent that was around him. Now that talent is gone and you see what we got. Our best chance at an elite QB is in Ohio but that’s water under the bridge. Kirby is going to have to wake up and pick the best guy, this ground and pound game is not going to cut it anymore we got to have both a good run game and air game and a mobile QB. If Fromm comes back and I don’t see how he can’t we will get the same or worst next year.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> There are no facts to back ^that^ up. Just your opinion. They both have the same record but Dawgs played an extra game to get that loss.


dude...you lost to sc, at home, against their 3rd string QB...you got throttled by LSU at home, you did beat Auburn ...


----------



## Kowtown (Dec 8, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not being suicidal about it and not caring are two different things.  I wish we had won but it just isn’t going to ruin my day.  We had fun throwing shade at the Bammer fans all week because a lot of y’all take yourselves and your national titles waaaaaaay too seriously.  And we knew y’all would be wanting your pound of flesh if we lost.  I think the issue is y’all want us to be tearing our hair and lighting ourselves on fire and we just aren’t and that disappoints some of you.  I dang sure am not.  I care but not that much.


----------



## Kowtown (Dec 8, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man i couldn’t care less.  Fire away.  I promise you it ain’t worrying me.  If it’s funny I’ll laugh.  If it’s just dumb I’ll make fun of you and still laugh.  People are freaking soft.  They get all in their feelings about football and what other people think.  Maybe I have the wrong attitude, I have certainly been accused of it, but I just don’t value yalls opinions that much.?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


>


Not sure if that's a drunk selfie of you, or some midget dude you've got a harness on?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> youll be disappointed when rankings come out...
> 
> BAMA, with Mac beats this uga team...


There's not another team out there that would play Auburn to the end with a backup quarterback. There isn't another team that would play with in 5 points and put up 41 with a quarterback that had pins put in his ankle 12 days before they play LSU. Maybe Stetson Bennett. Not an excuse here, that's facts


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man i couldn’t care less.  Fire away.  I promise you it ain’t worrying me.  If it’s funny I’ll laugh.  If it’s just dumb I’ll make fun of you and still laugh.  People are freaking soft.  They get all in their feelings about football and what other people think.  Maybe I have the wrong attitude, I have certainly been accused of it, but I just don’t value yalls opinions that much.?


Well said


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

poohbear said:


> I agree with you 100% Fromm is not the guy he has only looked good in the past by the elite talent that was around him. Now that talent is gone and you see what we got. Our best chance at an elite QB is in Ohio but that’s water under the bridge. Kirby is going to have to wake up and pick the best guy, this ground and pound game is not going to cut it anymore we got to have both a good run game and air game and a mobile QB. If Fromm comes back and I don’t see how he can’t we will get the same or worst next year.


Justin Fields didn't like competition, remember.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Justin Fields didn't like competition, remember.


I know and I didn't like the method that he used to move and don't care for him for this. I think it only makes a spoiled brat out of him. But man can he sling the ball. I will always wonder why Kirby didn't let him sling it more than he Did? Was it he was afraid he would show up from too much and then he would have been pressured into making him the starter? And didn't Fromm follow Kirby from Bama? I just wonder if there was some promises made there if so.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Dec 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> There's not another team out there that would play Auburn to the end with a backup quarterback. There isn't another team that would play with in 5 points and put up 41 with a quarterback that had pins put in his ankle 12 days before they play LSU. Maybe Stetson Bennett. Not an excuse here, that's facts


Didn’t the gators beat Auburn with a backup quarterback?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

Doghunter11 said:


> Didn’t the gators beat Auburn with a backup quarterback?


You got me on that one. They did, but does it count if the Gators weren't smart enough to start the better quarterback in the beginning? Therefore, I'm still kinda right


----------



## James12 (Dec 9, 2019)

Based on the last half of the season, is Fromm a slam dunk to start if he comes back or will they open it up for competition?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2019)

James12 said:


> Based on the last half of the season, is Fromm a slam dunk to start if he comes back or will they open it up for competition?



Under CKS every position is open for competition every week.


----------



## James12 (Dec 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Under CKS every position is open for competition every week.



Ehhhh


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> dude...you lost to sc, at home, against their 3rd string QB...you got throttled by LSU at home, you did beat Auburn ...



Dude, your team lost to every ranked opponent.  Sit down and hush!


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 9, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Dude, your team lost to every ranked opponent.  Sit down and hush!


Yea we did


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 9, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Yea we did


Every ONE they played


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 9, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Every ONE they played


So.....we didn’t get beat by an under-ranked team?????  Interesting ?


----------



## Beagles N Boykins (Dec 9, 2019)

Bama, Auburn, and Florida did choke on ranked opponents this year but they don’t do it every year. Maybe in 2060 what’s 40 years when you are great.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 9, 2019)

So.....we didn’t get beat by an under-ranked team?????  Interesting ?[/QUOTE]
Happens when you play sunbelt and aac in 11 out of 12 champ.  Nice of you to show up so late in the yr


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 9, 2019)

Beagles N Boykins said:


> Bama, Auburn, and Florida did choke on ranked opponents this year but they don’t do it every year. Maybe in 2060 what’s 40 years when you are great.


Agreed. I've been great for 45 yrs.  (and 6 months)


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 9, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Happens when you play sunbelt and aac in 11 out of 12 champ.  Nice of you to show up so late in the yr


Happens. Yup. I forgot about the excuses / justifications lol. Heard them today at lunch.......again. It doesn’t matter when I show up, the dawgs still haven’t done anything since last year - same ole “as long as Bama is out we good win or lose” ?

The only thing that played Saturday was the band.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 9, 2019)

1980 (in case some of you are missing it).


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 9, 2019)

4HAND said:


> 1980 (in case some of you are missing it).


But but but but and Alabama leads GA 40-25-4 all time and out of last 10 it’s Al 7 / GA 3. Last 5 is Al 5 / GA 0.

Missing a lot more than 1980. So they’re correct in stating “as long as Bama is out” because it gives them another fighting chance to blow it.......again.

Barks are cheap with no bite  ? ? ?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 9, 2019)

James12 said:


> Based on the last half of the season, is Fromm a slam dunk to start if he comes back or will they open it up for competition?



"...if he comes back."?

What other option does he have? NFL walk on?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 9, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> But but but but and Alabama leads GA 40-25-4 all time and out of last 10 it’s Al 7 / GA 3. Last 5 is Al 5 / GA 0.
> 
> Missing a lot more than 1980. So they’re correct in stating “as long as Bama is out” because it gives them another fighting chance to blow it.......again.
> 
> Barks are cheap with no bite  ? ? ?


2007 last win against bammers


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> 2007 last win against bammers


Don’t confuse them with facts. They are fragile right now. Don’t tell them but LSU just scored again.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 10, 2019)

^ wow more obsession with UGA
Truly amazing.
Y’all really need to decide ?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 10, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Happens. Yup. I forgot about the excuses / justifications lol. Heard them today at lunch.......again. It doesn’t matter when I show up, t*he dawgs still haven’t done anything since last year - same ole “as long as Bama is out we good win or lose” ?*
> 
> The only thing that played Saturday was the band.


you do realize that statement is the same as the tide right?   No excuses.  We got kicked.  Same as y'all did last yr by Sunshine.   Welcome to the club.   I'm not at all obsessed with Bama, or if Uga wins it all or not for that matter.  But you and a few others seem to have the same complex that you cry about "all dawgs" have.   Therapy is available


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 10, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> you do realize that statement is the same as the tide right?   No excuses.  We got kicked.  Same as y'all did last yr by Sunshine.   Welcome to the club.   I'm not at all obsessed with Bama, or if Uga wins it all or not for that matter.  But you and a few others seem to have the same complex that you cry about "all dawgs" have.   Therapy is available


Lol I believe it was the pups riding on the war buzzards victory that were wondering where bammers were at now, and “they sure are quiet”?????  Well, they barked, we came to see what’s up.

They shouldn’t have barked before LSU. Crow not tasting that great??? But as long as “Bama is out” y’all good, right  ????? ? ?

I live with GA fans so there’s not much you could say that I don’t hear 365 days a year and 100 times when GA or Bama plays. Somehow it’s bamas fault when the Falcons lose. If you did honestly search here and social media and can still claim the dawgs don’t trash talk as much, you’re a special kind of special.

“We had a better season than bama” - I will give them that. But they can’t change history without consistency. They ain’t “playing better ball than Bama” as they pride themselves with a little “class” after their trashing backfires and hurts their feelings and it gets all serious again. Just like their ball playing, come out barking for 1 1/2 quarters, gets behind and falls apart.

It’s a school rivalry, it keeps it lively and nothing more. It shouldn’t be taken as anything more.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 10, 2019)

Took a long time to type that for someone who doesn't really care. Again. You ain't hurting my feelings at all.  I've been a realist since about 88 when I started really watching.  Don't let em get to ya bud.  There's plenty of fan bases (yours included) who take this stuff more serious than real life.  It's really more about the individual, not the whole fan base.  Again.  Just let it roll off your back. Like a duck


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 10, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Took a long time to type that for someone who doesn't really care. Again. You ain't hurting my feelings at all.  I've been a realist since about 88 when I started really watching.  Don't let em get to ya bud.  There's plenty of fan bases (yours included) who take this stuff more serious than real life.  It's really more about the individual, not the whole fan base.  Again.  Just let it roll off your back. Like a duck


Ditto


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs sitting in front of Bama and watching them in the participation trophy bowl..


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs sitting in front of Bama and watching them in the participation trophy bowl..


2020......y’all can show us how it’s done


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> 2020......y’all can show us how it’s done


Dawgs by 17.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs by 17.


Loosing??? I agree.

But you’re on, if Bama loses the game, I will use a GA avatar for the remainder of the 2020 season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Loosing??? I agree.
> 
> But you’re on, if Bama loses the game, I will use a GA avatar for the remainder of the 2020 season.


It'll grow on you and you'll be barking "GO DAWGS" before you know it!


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It'll grow on you and you'll be barking "GO DAWGS" before you know it!


I will even bark ?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 10, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Lol I believe it was the pups riding on the war buzzards victory that were wondering where bammers were at now, and “they sure are quiet”?????  Well, they barked, we came to see what’s up.
> 
> They shouldn’t have barked before LSU. Crow not tasting that great??? But as long as “Bama is out” y’all good, right  ????? ? ?
> 
> ...



I like it when another teams fan smack talks  them dawgs back and they start hollering that it’s a UGA only forum and we need to stop posting on “their” board.  You know you’re getting to them then ??


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2019)

henrydaviss said:


> I’m not giving up on Georgia no matter the loss. Kirby will get things turned around, I have to believe that. This is still a very good team but young. And he is a much better coach then Mark Richt ever was. And by watching this Ohio State game, Fields is getting his A!!! handed to him by Wisconsin


He's exactly the same as richt at this point. Your team goes 11-2,loses. The seccg and your screaming he'll Turn it around. News flash. He already has. How did you like that buckeye game? Fields looked pretty good,with playing through a knee injury and not practicing all week. To bad Kirby let him go. The dawgs may be in the playoff if they'd have been able to hold on to him


----------



## Throwback (Dec 10, 2019)

Hey mguthrie you notice all the heisman contenders but one has an Ohio state connection?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> I will even bark ?




Wait until kickoff's.. You'll get chill's when you say.... GOOOOOO..... DAWGS..... SIC EM!!! WOOF! WOOF! WOOF!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> He's exactly the same as richt at this point. Your team goes 11-2,loses. The seccg and your screaming he'll Turn it around. News flash. He already has. How did you like that buckeye game? Fields looked pretty good,with playing through a knee injury and not practicing all week. To bad Kirby let him go. The dawgs may be in the playoff if they'd have been able to hold on to him




Ohio State was paying more $$$ than the Dawgs were willing..


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Under CKS every position is open for competition every week.


 He needs to learn how to evaluate these guys then. He let the better QB get away. I don't understand why he didn't use cook more.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ohio State was paying more $$$ than the Dawgs were willing..


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> "...if he comes back."?
> 
> What other option does he have? NFL walk on?


Transfer? Don't be surprised if that happens. I hear Oklahoma is looking for a QB. LSU to


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 10, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I like it when another teams fan smack talks  them dawgs back and they start hollering that it’s a UGA only forum and we need to stop posting on “their” board.  You know you’re getting to them then ??


Rubbing them like carpet rubs a midget lol


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Transfer? Don't be surprised if that happens. I hear Oklahoma is looking for a QB. LSU to


Oh-oh. What if he transfers to tOSU,sits out next year, then wins a natty after fields goes pro


----------



## Doghunter11 (Dec 10, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> He's exactly the same as richt at this point. Your team goes 11-2,loses. The seccg and your screaming he'll Turn it around. News flash. He already has. How did you like that buckeye game? Fields looked pretty good,with playing through a knee injury and not practicing all week. To bad Kirby let him go. The dawgs may be in the playoff if they'd have been able to hold on to him


I honestly don’t think fields would have made any difference this year if he stayed. We had zero threat of a passing game. He would have just been another running back.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 10, 2019)

If fromm leaves and goes somewhere else and is successful dawg nation will spontaneously combust


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

#cousinsmakebetterlovers Vinyl Siding bowl


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> #UGAcousinsmakebetterlovers Vinyl Siding bowl


fify


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> fify



Nope. You got to come up with something better than that. That one is already claimed and it's true too.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2019)

Doghunter11 said:


> I honestly don’t think fields would have made any difference this year if he stayed. We had zero threat of a passing game. He would have just been another running back.


His talent wouldn't have been utilized and he would have got zero development. "Smart" move on his part


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Nope. You got to come up with something better than that. That one is already claimed and it's true too.


I could......but you’d get butt hurt and ban me And that’s not a dead horse, that’s bama on dawgs since.........1980


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 10, 2019)

@elfiii - what UGA is used to. The cycle is simulated below ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> @elfiii - what UGA is used to. The cycle is simulated below ?
> View attachment 994673View attachment 994674View attachment 994675View attachment 994676View attachment 994677View attachment 994678View attachment 994673View attachment 994674View attachment 994675View attachment 994676View attachment 994677View attachment 994678


And with ALL ^that^...
UGA is still better than Bama.. Go Figure..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> @elfiii - what UGA is used to. The cycle is simulated below ?
> View attachment 994673View attachment 994674View attachment 994675View attachment 994676View attachment 994677View attachment 994678View attachment 994673View attachment 994674View attachment 994675View attachment 994676View attachment 994677View attachment 994678


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And with ALL ^that^...
> UGA is still better than Bama.. Go Figure..


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Fake news


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

Spotlite said:


>


Just in case you need a reminder..

https://www.cbssports.com/college-football/rankings/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Fake news


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 10, 2019)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alabama–Georgia_football_rivalry


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alabama–Georgia_football_rivalry
> View attachment 994682


And look at Bama now.. Hasn't beaten a ranked team since 2018. Man, you are proving my point about Bama on the decline.

Bama just ain't what they use to be..


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And look at Bama now.. Hasn't beaten a ranked team since 2018. Man, you are proving my point about Bama on the decline.
> 
> Bama just ain't what they use to be..


Declining??? No way, y’all lost the last 5 meetings with us lol. Oh, where did SC rank?? Asking for a friend.

But most definitely, we stink this season. But we are looking at more than THIS season.  Y’all had a good season. But.......


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just in case you need a reminder..
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/college-football/rankings/


I have more confidence in the dawgs than you do. I’m willing to wear your logo for the remainder of the 2020 season IF they beat Bama at all in September. You won’t even take the bet lol

And I’m going on record with GA winning the NC very soon.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 10, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Transfer? Don't be surprised if that happens. I hear Oklahoma is looking for a QB. LSU to



Ain't nobody wants that clown.

His mom is hawt though.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Oh-oh. What if he transfers to tOSU,sits out next year, then wins a natty after fields goes pro



Dogs would channel their inner Harvey Updyke


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 10, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> And I’m going on record with GA winning the NC very soon.


You gotta get there to win it.....


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 10, 2019)

T


4HAND said:


> You gotta get there to win it.....


 True ?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 10, 2019)

#truthteller


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2019)

4HAND said:


> You gotta get there to win it.....


Too bad the Dawgs are stopping the Gators from getting there.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 10, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Dude, your team lost to every ranked opponent.  Sit down and hush!


throttled...3rd string qb...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> throttled...3rd string qb...


Last win against a ranked team. 2018.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Last win against a ranked team. 2018.


Last time UGA won the NC?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 11, 2019)

well dawgs........

you got lit up.......

roll tide


----------



## Throwback (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Last time UGA won the NC?


2017
oh wait a minute. Hold on.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> well dawgs........
> 
> you got lit up.......
> 
> roll tide



Poor Saban hasn't been the same since he did. Hasn't beat a ranked team since.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Last time UGA won the NC?


What team were you a fan of last year?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> What team were you a fan of last year?


Knew that was coming,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 11, 2019)

POOR Georgia whipped at home by 4-8 South Carolina and whipped no end by LSU in Atlanta....

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> POOR Georgia whipped at home by 4-8 South Carolina and whipped no end by LSU in Atlanta....
> 
> roll tide


And still better than the Tide!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't see how you feel the dawgs are better than anybody after being skull drug up and down the field by LSU...

roll tide


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> @elfiii - what UGA is used to. The cycle is simulated below ?
> View attachment 994673View attachment 994674View attachment 994675View attachment 994676View attachment 994677View attachment 994678View attachment 994673View attachment 994674View attachment 994675View attachment 994676View attachment 994677View attachment 994678



#cousinsmakebetterlovers Vinyl Siding bowl


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> He's exactly the same as richt at this point. Your team goes 11-2,loses. The seccg and your screaming he'll Turn it around. News flash. He already has. How did you like that buckeye game? Fields looked pretty good,with playing through a knee injury and not practicing all week. To bad Kirby let him go. The dawgs may be in the playoff if they'd have been able to hold on to him



Definition of insanity: doing the same thing(Smart is Richt 2.0 with the same results) and expecting a different result. UGA has let two 5 star rated QB's walk in the past couple years. Recruiting them there is not the problem, getting them to buy in and stay is though.If UGA had won the Natty against Bama it would not be a problem but they did not. As a result it's become a 'me first' team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> I don't see how you feel the dawgs are better than anybody after being skull drug up and down the field by LSU...
> 
> roll tide


I don't know you think the Tide is anything other than a top 15 team. Just because???
It's not by performance on the field. 

So who did Bama beat this year? Cause Dawgs have 3 teams in the top 15 we beat.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Definition of insanity: doing the same thing(Smart is Richt 2.0 with the same results) and expecting a different result. UGA has let two 5 star rated QB's walk in the past couple years. Recruiting them there is not the problem, getting them to buy in and stay is though.If UGA had won the Natty against Bama it would not be a problem but they did not. As a result it's become a 'me first' team.


Comparing Smart to Richt is the definition of insanity. 

And claiming that Tech runs this state is well.. Not even insanity. That's just plain dumb.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't know you think the Tide is anything other than a top 15 team. Just because???
> It's not by performance on the field.
> 
> So who did Bama beat this year? Cause Dawgs have 3 teams in the top 15 we beat.


But yet, relegated to the SB,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> But yet, relegated to the SB,,,,



^that^ coming from a Michigan fan. That's like saying the "Rose Bowl" is a joke. 

Michigan can't sniff either. And now they are stuck in the SlapYoMama BBQ bowl with Bama.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^that^ coming from a Michigan fan. That's like saying the "Rose Bowl" is a joke.
> 
> Michigan can't sniff either. And now they are stuck in the SlapYoMama BBQ bowl with Bama.




But wait..

You've still got LSU to pull for..


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^that^ coming from a Michigan fan. That's like saying the "Rose Bowl" is a joke.
> 
> Michigan can't sniff either. And now they are stuck in the SlapYoMama BBQ bowl with Bama.


? ? ? ?,,,,the Rose Bowl is a joke,,,,I'm pulling for OSU next year,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,the Rose Bowl is a joke,,,,I'm pulling for OSU next year,,,,? ? ? ?




Michigan is a joke. That's why you can't make up your mind who you pull for.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Comparing Smart to Richt is the definition of insanity.
> 
> And claiming that Tech runs this state is well.. Not even insanity. That's just plain dumb.



Bless your heart... 
Through 4 years at Georgia...

Mark Richt: 42-10 (1 SEC Championship)
Kirby Smart: 43-12 (1 SEC Championship)


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Bless your heart...
> Through 4 years at Georgia...
> 
> Mark Richt: 42-10 (1 SEC Championship)
> Kirby Smart: 43-12 (1 SEC Championship)



Hmmm... That's like comparing the Saban Era and the Bryant era's..

There's a lot that has changed in 20 years. Like the ENTIRE landscape of college football. Richt couldn't hold water in the SEC now. And that's what got him canned. He couldn't hold up in the ACC!

The one thing you can compare the 2 with is Smart and Richt RAN this state and you and the Techies call them Daddy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Michigan is a joke. That's why you can't make up your mind who you pull for.


I agree,,,,fire Hairball,,,,MI needs another Tom Brady,,,,


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm... That's like comparing the Saban Era and the Bryant era's..
> 
> There's a lot that has changed in 20 years. Like the ENTIRE landscape of college football. Richt couldn't hold water in the SEC now. And that's what got him canned. He couldn't hold up in the ACC!
> 
> The one thing you can compare the 2 with is Smart and Richt RAN this state and you and the Techies call them Daddy.



Keep making excuses, it's what UGA fans are GREAT at! Face it you do not want to admit Smart is Richt 2.0 and 1990 really did happen. And no most all the UGA fans don't call Tech daddy, they say 'Welcome to McDonalds, can I take your order?'


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Keep making excuses, it's what UGA fans are GREAT at! Face it you do not want to admit Smart is Richt 2.0 and 1990 really did happen. And no most all the UGA fans don't call Tech daddy, they say 'Welcome to McDonalds, can I take your order?'



Is it the constant beatings and embarrassing losses that makes you hate UGA so much?


Right now Kirby is going to the Sugar Bowl. Fact.

There aren't ANY discussions about Tech anywhere in college football. Fact.

UGA is your daddy and runs this state. Fact.

Tech will NEVER be a threat for A National Championship. Fact.

I couldn't imagine growing up a Techie. Problem is, most of you Techies grew up in Atlanta but since moved out and live out here in Dawg country.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 11, 2019)

elfiii said:


> #cousinsmakebetterlovers Vinyl Siding bowl


2nd cousins  first cousins.......still a little grey area that UGA is working out for us.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Is it the constant beatings and embarrassing losses that makes you hate UGA so much?
> 
> 
> Right now Kirby is going to the Sugar Bowl. Fact.
> ...



You sure do make a lot of assumptions, you must be kin to Adam Schiff. 
Right now UGA is going to the sugar bowl and several NFL bound players wont play. Fact.

UGA wishes it could run this state but it has to win a National Championship in order to say things like that. Fact.

Shart could not be HIS daddy even with 31 seniors who came back. Fact.

Shart is two losses worse than Richt was at this point and has a recruiting class that is lower rated than what Richt had at the same point in his tenure. Fact.

We won a National Championship in 1990 when NOBODY expected us too and will be in the discussion in the next three years. Fact.

You cannot imagine it because you do not have enough guts or smarts to be a Tech man.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> You cannot imagine it because you do not have enough guts or smarts to be a Tech man.




Not enough Guts or smarts to be a Techie??

Man, you sure do post some dumb stuff.. 

I would run circles around you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> You sure do make a lot of assumptions, you must be kin to Adam Schiff.
> Right now UGA is going to the sugar bowl and several NFL bound players wont play. Fact.
> 
> UGA wishes it could run this state but it has to win a National Championship in order to say things like that. Fact.
> ...




Tech sucks so bad this year, one of our own Tech residents jumped ship and is an LSU fan now.


I'm not sure if you are trolling or you actually believe the garbage you post..

Scary times we live in..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> You cannot imagine it because you do not have enough guts or smarts to be a Tech man.



Tech men are all pocket protector wearing geeks who invent stuff in controlled environments.

Georgia men are party animals who get rich and get all the hot chicks.

It's good to be a Georgia man - money, hot chicks and fun and I'm still not tired of winning.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not enough Guts or smarts to be a Techie??
> 
> Man, you sure do post some dumb stuff..
> 
> I would run circles around you.



HAHAHAHA. No. Thanks for showing your complete ignorance there though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Thanks for showing your complete ignorance there though.




Says the fella that thinks Tech runs this state..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> HAHAHAHA. No. Thanks for showing your complete ignorance there though.





Browning Slayer said:


> Says the fella that thinks Tech runs this state..



Hmmm.. Even Tech's new head coach seems to think Phil is full of it..



> “I still remember three years ago I was the defensive coordinator at Florida, first year in the development of that program (at Georgia). And just to see the impact they’ve made through recruiting, through development – that’s the way it should be.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Tech men are all pocket protector wearing geeks who invent stuff in controlled environments.
> 
> Georgia men are party animals who get rich and get all the hot chicks.
> 
> It's good to be a Georgia man - money, hot chicks and fun and I'm still not tired of winning.



No, Georgia men end up working for the Tech grads. Consider this, 3/5 Tech grads are millionaires. Plus we don't do stupid things like this: https://www.marketwatch.com/story/e...he-companys-chief-security-officer-2017-09-15


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

> However, it may be a minute before the two teams are competitive on the field, as Saturday’s game was UGA’s 10th win in a row over Georgia Tech in Atlanta.



Tech doesn't even "run" their own home field.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm.. Even Tech's new head coach seems to think Phil is full of it..



What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Plus we don't do stupid things like this




No. You do and say WAY more stupider things..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Except you missed the entire context of what he said there. Typical.




Context? He was trying to give the maggots a moral victory after the beating you took.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> No. You do and say WAY more stupider things..




Example...


Philhutch80 said:


> Tech runs this state..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Consider this, 3/5 Tech grads are millionaires. Plus we don't do stupid things like this




Too bad 5/5 aren't even Americans. 

Tech is a Muslim magnet!


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Context? He was trying to give the maggots a moral victory after the beating you took.



Source material?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Source material?






> doing pushups on the sidelines after big plays against UGA in the first half.



They had to stop cause the score kept growing.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too bad 5/5 aren't even Americans.
> 
> Tech is a Muslim magnet!



HAHAHAHA not really considering you guys have Antifa to deal with in Athens. Again, ignorance shows through though... 
Racial Diversity


White
48%

Asian
25%

African American
17%

Hispanic
7%

Two or more races
4%

Hawaiian or other Pacific Islander
0%

Other race
0%

American Indian or Alaska native
0%


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> They had to stop cause the score kept growing.



Ah so you are saying you just made up what you said CGC said. Cool. So now you have zero integrity too?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> HAHAHAHA not really considering you guys have Antifa to deal with in Athens. Again, ignorance shows through though...
> Racial Diversity
> 
> 
> ...




How cute... A Techie trying to prove how "white" his school is. 

Too bad the stands on Saturday show something different. Or is it that Tech "runs" this state so well there is no need to show up and watch football?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Ah so you are saying you just made up what you said CGC said. Cool. So now you have zero integrity too?


Google is your friend Phil. Just type in "georgia tech coach praises uga football" and you'll see it.

Better question for such a die hard techie. Why haven't you read it? 

As far as my "integrity"... 

I assure you. I'll have more folks on here stand up for mine then they would your's.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm not sure if you are trolling or you actually believe the garbage you post..




Nope. He's trolling. Phil doesn't know enough about Tech football..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> No, Georgia men end up working for the Tech grads. Consider this, 3/5 Tech grads are millionaires. Plus we don't do stupid things like this: https://www.marketwatch.com/story/e...he-companys-chief-security-officer-2017-09-15



Tech graduates like to think that. I've never worked for a Tech grad and I've never hired one. What's the first words out of a Tech engineer's mouth when you tell him to do something? - "It can't be done." The Tech football program is a perfect illustration of that.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Google is your friend Phil. Just type in "georgia tech coach praises uga football" and you'll see it.
> 
> Better question for such a die hard techie. Why haven't you read it?
> 
> ...



Read it and all I see is coach speak. Plus you might want to find the full interview as there is a lot more too it. Coach speak is like verbal direction; it's worth the paper it's written on. Which is not far from the value of a UGA diploma too.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2019)

Don't none of ya clue him in on how lame he is. ^


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 11, 2019)

Got some new blood going at it with you Dawgs. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Tech graduates like to think that. I've never worked for a Tech grad and I've never hired one. What's the first words out of a Tech engineer's mouth when you tell him to do something? - "It can't be done." The Tech football program is a perfect illustration of that.



LOLOLOL, We don't have to think that, proofs right there in the article. Gotta try harder than that. How would you know if that is the first thing out of a Tech engineers mouth when you have never worked for one or hired one??? Oh you wouldn't...


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 11, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Got some new blood going at it with you Dawgs. Should be fun to watch.



Nah, this is more returning a favor, lol. Still fun to watch them melt though isn't it?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> HAHAHAHA not really considering you guys have Antifa to deal with in Athens. Again, ignorance shows through though...
> Racial Diversity
> 
> 
> ...



Boy, you are homer without a clue.  You might want to talk to campus security at Tech.  My son has.  They are running around doing background on a LOT of students at Tech to see if they have terrorists ties.  Tech has become a melting pot of high tech terrorists.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Don't none of ya clue him in on how lame he is. ^



Its like, when you are dead, you don't know.  The same is true when you are dumb.

I'll bet he stumbles on "make mine a large combo".


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 12, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Boy, you are homer without a clue.  You might want to talk to campus security at Tech.  My son has.  They are running around doing background on a LOT of students at Tech to see if they have terrorists ties.  Tech has become a melting pot of high tech terrorists.



lol you talk to security, I’ll talk to the campus police and professors. They basically said UGA and Tech have the same practices and countermeasures in place. There’s a lot more government related security projects going on at Tech but those require very special clearance. I’ll give you a one hand clap for your try though.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 12, 2019)

Looks like another entertaining morning shaping up.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Looks like another entertaining morning shaping up.



Let the GA boys work out whom is dumbest on their own, it’s only fittin.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Let the GA boys work out whom is dumbest on their own, it’s only fittin.



LOL well put. Dwags have such small feeble minds.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 12, 2019)

The guts and smarts of a Tech man arguing about football


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> The guts and smarts of a Tech man arguing about football




Techies can only talk smack online.. Cause they don't have the guts to say stuff to your face.. Or is it cause they actually have some smarts and don't want to look stupid trying to say things like "Tech runs this state".. If Phil screamed that in a restaurant or anywhere in public, he would be laughed out of the establishment. Heck, if he screamed that at a UGA/Tech game being played in Atlanta, he would be laughed off of UGA's practice field.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> No. You do and say WAY more stupider things..


Is stupider even a word? It rhymes with Jupiter


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 12, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Don't none of ya clue him in on how lame he is. ^


He seems to be dragging slayer down to his level.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Is stupider even a word? It rhymes with Jupiter


Not for folks with Yankee grammer training.. 

Y'all are stupider than most...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> He seems to be dragging slayer down to his level.


It's the only chew toy around here. Throw me a bone! After Bama dropped into the SlapYoMama BBQ bowl there's not much going on in here.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's the only chew toy around here. Throw me a bone! After Bama dropped into the SlapYoMama BBQ bowl there's not much going on in here.



I know this is going to go right over your head without a slow down. After the new years 6 bowls which include the 4 teams in the playoffs in 2 bowls and the other 4 bowls made up by the excluded conference champs and runner ups in the power 5.

Alabama and Michigan were the first two teams selected. (at large) So, I really do not get your reference to the BBQ bowl. But, I wouldn't expect anything different from you.

The Dawgs got lit up!

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Alabama and Michigan were the first two teams selected. (at large)



I bet you are SOOOOOO happy for a chance to play Michigan in the SlapYoMama BBQ Bowl!

With the season Bama is having I'm surprised you guys didn't just forfeit the game and stay in hiding.

Will Bama finally beat a "ranked" team?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 12, 2019)

Not near as happy as the Dawgs to get out of the Benz........

The Dawgs got lit up!

roll tide


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Who owns the pups? Well LSU,SC and Baylor soon,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Who owns the pups? Well LSU,SC and Baylor soon,,,,


Too bad we don't have fans of any of ^those^ schools on here.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's the only chew toy around here. Throw me a bone! After Bama dropped into the SlapYoMama BBQ bowl there's not much going on in here.


Sorry I can't help. My team stole your better QB and is in the playoff. Maybe next year.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 12, 2019)

But probably not


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Sorry I can't help. My team stole your better QB and is in the playoff. Maybe next year.


Stole...


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Stole...


 You like that?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Sorry I can't help. My team stole your better QB and is in the playoff. Maybe next year.


????, next year,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You like that?


OSU picked up a player in the portal that couldn’t beat Fromm for the job.

Problem is... Fromm used everything in the gas tank to beat him out and he’s running on fumes..


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> OSU picked up a player in the portal that couldn’t beat Fromm for the job.
> 
> Problem is... Fromm used everything in the gas tank to beat him out and he’s running on fumes..


Kirby's wife already smacked hin up side the head for that.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hey Guth,,,,we all know that OSU could whoop the pups,,,,but what do you think about MI whoopin them?


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 12, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> He seems to be dragging slayer down to his level.



I’m dragging him like LSU was dragging the dogs all around the Benz this past Saturday. Pretty funny seeing how much of a snowflake UGA fans are.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> ,but what do you think about MI whoopin them?




Michigan wouldn't beat the Vols.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> but what do you think about MI whoopin them?




They would beat the snot out of Ga Tech.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey Guth,,,,we all know that OSU could whoop the pups,,,,but what do you think about MI whoopin them?


When do they play. I'm a fan of the dogs. The UGA team that showed up Saturday? Naw. The one that beat notre dame probably would. If the dawgs are 100% healthy they could hang with any college team. Seccg would have been different if they were healthy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Who owns the pups? Well LSU,SC and Baylor soon,,,,


Bama does the last 5 meetings.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Bama does the last 5 meetings.


Too bad Bama fell off and couldn’t get to the game to play the Dawgs.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too bad Bama fell off and couldn’t get to the game to play the Dawgs.


Not so sure it would have mattered much as far as the outcome for the Dawgs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2019)

My goodness


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Not so sure it would have mattered much as far as the outcome for the Dawgs.


Too bad we’ll never know. Bama couldn’t beat anyone to get in to the game. 

I’m not sure you Bammers could take losing to LSU, Auburn and the Dawgs in the same season. 

You should be thankful you guys got out of the regular season with just 2 losses.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too bad Bama fell off and couldn’t get to the game to play the Dawgs.



Not only could not get there, they could not even get close to it. Prolly better in the long run, doubt the fans over there could stand another boat racing by Clemson.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too bad we’ll never know. Bama couldn’t beat anyone to get in to the game.
> 
> I’m not sure you Bammers could take losing to LSU, Auburn and the Dawgs in the same season.
> 
> You should be thankful you guys got out of the regular season with just 2 losses.


Yep, on the low end of what I predicted early on. You guys should be thankful to get out of that seccg alive and only losing by 27.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Yep, on the low end of what I predicted early on. You guys should be thankful to get out of that seccg alive and only losing by 27.


Bama is the one that can’t stop folks from scoring. 

Is it true Saban had the worse loss in Tuscaloosa this year?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama is the one that can’t stop folks from scoring.
> 
> Is it true Saban had the worse loss in Tuscaloosa this year?



I think you may be right.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 12, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Is stupider even a word? It rhymes with Jupiter



Why, yes it is.

It known as a comparative adjective


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama is the one that can’t stop folks from scoring.
> 
> Is it true Saban had the worse loss in Tuscaloosa this year?


Worse loss in Tuscaloosa? A 5 point loss? Not sure I understand. Surely they have had worse losses in Tuscaloosa. But if you say so, it must be true. I will take it. Was that the loss by 5 against the same team that curb stomped UGA by 27? Just asking.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama is the one that can’t stop folks from scoring.
> 
> Is it true Saban had the worse loss in Tuscaloosa this year?


True Bama can't stop anyone from scoring. The only reason I think Bama would beat the Dawgs this year is because Bama is good at not putting pressure on the quarterback and leaving recievers open. The Dawgs are better than most at having recievers open and not being able to catch the football. Maybe because most of the time it's coming at them like a wounded duck. I'm not sure. Therefore, advantage team with a backup quarterback and a freshman defense


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> True Bama can't stop anyone from scoring. The only reason I think Bama would beat the Dawgs this year is because Bama is good at not putting pressure on the quarterback and leaving recievers open. The Dawgs are better than most at having recievers open and not being able to catch the football. Maybe because most of the time it's coming at them like a wounded duck. I'm not sure. Therefore, advantage team with a backup quarterback and a freshman defense


Why couldn’t you beat Auburn? 

We did.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 13, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Why, yes it is.
> 
> It known as a comparative adjective


SO the question is,would slayer be stupider if he lived on Jupiter?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why couldn’t you beat Auburn?
> 
> We did.


Million dollar hip, I mean question


----------



## Dutch (Dec 13, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> SO the question is,would slayer be stupider if he lived on Jupiter?



Since I do not know Slayer personally, I cannot  answer that. But he seems to be a pretty smart fella from his posts.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Million dollar hip, I mean question


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Since I do not know Slayer personally, I cannot  answer that. But he seems to be a pretty smart fella from his posts.


We need to fix that problem! We need to do some Crappie fishing!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> We need to fix that problem! We need to do some Crappie fishing!



I agree!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> SO the question is,would slayer be stupider if he lived on Jupiter?



You sound like my 11 year old...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2019)

Dutch said:


> I agree!



As soon as deer season is over I'm going to be pulling the G3 out of hibernation and back on the water. I'm itching bad!

But, it'll need to wait. My truck is loaded and I'll be on stand this afternoon.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> As soon as deer season is over I'm going to be pulling the G3 out of hibernation and back on the water. I'm itching bad!
> 
> But, it'll need to wait. My truck is loaded and I'll be on stand this afternoon.



I am working till Jan. 1st. starting Monday... But then its on! I love me some winter time crappie fishing.

Good luck, kill a big one. Tomorrow and Sunday will wrap up my deer season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2019)

Dutch said:


> I am working till Jan. 1st. starting Monday... But then its on! I love me some winter time crappie fishing.
> 
> Good luck, kill a big one. Tomorrow and Sunday will wrap up my deer season.




I'm still pushing hard through the rest of the season. I'll be down for 5 days next week and coming home on Christmas Eve.. My wife is going to love me.. 

I've got one deer on my mind and one deer only. It's been that way all season. I'm hoping he started his usual December pattern. We shall see! 

I was over at StriperHunters house earlier this week and we're coming up with a new under water led for the boat. 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 13, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Since I do not know Slayer personally, I cannot  answer that. But he seems to be a pretty smart fella from his posts.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm still pushing hard through the rest of the season. I'll be down for 5 days next week and coming home on Christmas Eve.. My wife is going to love me..
> 
> I've got one deer on my mind and one deer only. It's been that way all season. I'm hoping he started his usual December pattern. We shall see!
> 
> ...


Get him. We want pics of big bucks


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 13, 2019)

Dutch said:


> I am working till Jan. 1st. starting Monday... But then its on! I love me some winter time crappie fishing.
> 
> Good luck, kill a big one. Tomorrow and Sunday will wrap up my deer season.


Are you hunting behind the plant this weekend?


----------



## Dutch (Dec 13, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Are you hunting behind the plant this weekend?



No. They will not let us hunt back there.. I have hnting the edgesd from the Oaky Woods side in the past...but I do not go on Oaky Woods during the Quota hunts anymore. To many idiots with guns shooting at everything that moves for my peace of mind.

There are some bucks running around on that property that would tempt a honest man to poach.

I will be trying to kill a doe or two on my property in Taylor County this weekend.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 13, 2019)

Dutch said:


> No. They will not let us hunt back there.. I have hnting the edgesd from the Oaky Woods side in the past...but I do not go on Oaky Woods during the Quota hunts anymore. To many idiots with guns shooting at everything that moves for my peace of mind.
> 
> There are some bucks running around on that property that would tempt a honest man to poach.
> 
> I will be trying to kill a doe or two on my property in Taylor County this weekend.


Ive heard stories of the big deer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Ive heard stories of the big deer


Me too... lots of stories... lots.........


----------



## Dutch (Dec 13, 2019)

Some of the biggest bucks I have ever seen anywhere has been around the plant. 30 years of no hunting has grown some truly massive bucks.

I see 140-160 class bucks every year during the rut, running does in the LAS fields. This year i have seen I swear to goodness 170" buck the week of Thanksgiving...twice. Its heart breaking having a no-hunting policy.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 14, 2019)

I think we need a new thread ... DawgsCreateButtHurtBarners.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 14, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> I think we need a new thread ... DawgsCreateButtHurtBarners.


This is a deer hunting thread. Just Roooollll with it


----------

